
I have a fiancé, a girlfriend and two boyfriends - Yhippa
http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/25/technology/polyamory-silicon-valley/
======
angersock
The choice of interview clips and editing subtly paints the tech folks as both
weird perverts and also using their vocabulary to kind of remind the audience
that they are an "other". Well played.

(Also, in my experience purposeful poly usually has all kinds of failure
modes.)

------
anonbanker
So, is there an argument for monogamy that doesn't boil down to property
rights?

